# Prime mover goes into shutdown mode



## 5150WS6 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just purchased two new Kato C44-9W SP's with factory installed Loksound decoders. I'm somewhat new to DCC and this one has me completely stumped. Here's the problem I'm hoping some of you veterans can help me with. 

I have two locos on the track. #1 and #2. Track is powered. I hit F8 to start the prime mover sound on unit #1. Then on my NCE controller, I switch to unit #2. I hit F8 to start that prime mover sound. Both do start up sequence and settle into a nice ide. 

Now comes the issue. When I use the controller to switch back to unit #1, the prime mover goes immediately into shut down mode and starts the shut down sequence. Not just turns off. But the shut down sequence.....almost like I had hit F8 again. 

This happens if I have another loco on the track or not. I can have one loco on the track, switch loco numbers on my controller then come back to that loco and it shuts down. 

I have no idea why or what the heck is going on. Does anyone have ANY ideas I could try?

I have the Loksound programmer and can adjust anything easily as far as CV's but can't figure out what needs to change here. HELP!

Thanks guys,

Mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Unfortunately I have only Tsunamis on my locos so I don't have any experience of ESU sound. It looks like a default setting for the sound which controls when the sound starts and stops as in when a loco is selected or not or various other operational scenarios. You should find the answer in your manual, if you don't have one download it from the ESU website.


----------



## 5150WS6 (Nov 22, 2015)

Unfortunately there's nothing in the manual for the Loksound stuff. Since everything works and performs perfectly when it's just a solo locomotive I am not thinking the problem is with the decoders. I think the issue is more with the NCE controller starting fresh or something maybe each time a loco is switched.

Not sure yet still. Have emails into both companies for tech support so we will see. Not getting any other answers unfortunately.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Be interesting to see it plays out but I wouldn't think its the PowerCab.


----------



## 5150WS6 (Nov 22, 2015)

I really don't know what it is. I think if it was the card then the loco would act funny or have some other sign when it's on the track alone. But there it works perfectly.

What's weird too. When I use the NCE and use the recall button? Doesn't put the motor sounds into shut down mode. So it's something wonky with the controller I think. 

Just not good enough in the DCC stuff to know what it is and what to change......


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Boy you're really covering the bases ! Seen this question on just about every forum I belong to ! :laugh:

Mark.


----------



## 5150WS6 (Nov 22, 2015)

LOL, yeah Mark I pretty much hit all the forums I could find. Figured the more I get the word out the better chance I had of figuring stuff out. I still am too new to DCC to know which of the forums has the most sensei's.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think you're going to get more sense out of NCE and Soundtraxx!


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it an NCE Power Cab?

Here's what I ran into. I do not have sound, but if I have 2 or more locomotives, they need to be kept in the recall list. You then switch between locomotives using the recall button. 

If you don't have them in the recall list, when you do select one that is running, it stops as if you are first selecting it from a standstill. That may be what is happening to you. When you select a locomotive that is already idling, it thinks you are selecting it for the first time so it goes back to startup.

In a nutshell, when you select a locomotive with the power cab, it thinks you are selecting it for the first time and resets any commands that it has previously been given.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I take that back! I think you might have cracked it Davefrom MD.

But thinking about it he would have the other loco on the recall list wouldn't he?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

"But thinking about it he would have the other loco on the recall list wouldn't he?"

Not necessarily. It's what happened to me before I discovered the recall list. I kept trying to select a locomotive that was running and it would stop. Had to dig into the manual to figure out what was up. That's when I found out about the recall list. You have to actually store the locomotive numbers in the list.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all.please don't quote me on this.but I had similar issues like this with my nce power cab, and I noticed when you go into your power cab settings, and turn off the LOCO REFRESH option, that stops the power cab from erasing you're memory FOR YOUR LOCO'S when using the SELECT LOCO BUTTON. meaning all functions will stay as you put them until you manually change them. Hope this helps...


----------

